# Reaction to bath bomb and epsom salt?



## AshleyR (Jan 10, 2009)

The other night I took a bath with a bath bomb I had made with citric acid, baking soda, and epsom salt. I also added a teeny bit more epsom salt to the tub.

I noticed that the baking soda had quite a strong smell, and I did get a teeny bit itchy in a few spots where I had scratches on my skin.

Hubby took a bath last night, and so I fixed him up something special (he loves his tubbies, but don't tell anyone!!! He likes to pretend he is more manly than that.... LOL!) Anyway, I put the same thing in his bath.... bath bomb and epsom salt, but since he has a bad cold, I put a few drops of eucalyptus in too. (Btw, the bath bomb was unscented!)

Anyway, about 5 minutes after he got in, he yells at me that his skin is BURNING!! His lower back was really, really itchy and tingly, and when he got out he had a little bit of a rash (but it calmed down quick).

Any idea why this happened? Do you think the eucalyptus oil mixed with salts may have been a bad idea?

I wanted to make more bath salts for some of my friends and family as gifts, but not if it is going to burn them! I really don't understand what happened here as almost all recipes I have seen for bath bombs include these ingredients, and everyone uses epsom salts in the bath, that's what they're for!


 :?


----------



## mlj (Jan 10, 2009)

How much Citric Acid did you put in ?  I can not imagine that the ES or the BS could of had that reaction for both of you.

Mary Lou


----------

